

"AdBlock" in Youtube comment - soheil

Post a comment on Youtube with the word AdBlock and its status becomes: &quot;Comment Pending Approval!&quot;
======
psgbg
"The first rule of fight club is you do not talk about fight club"

Also, don't say "bomb" inside of a plain.

And Never ever say "inflation" in front of a minister of economy

[http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_wsite1_1_27/04...](http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_wsite1_1_27/04/2013_496357)

------
lazugod
YouTube channels can choose to individually approve each comment. I wouldn't
read much into it.

